# Help adjusting the radio in my ZCP!!



## TD330ci (Dec 29, 2001)

J/K!!!

Just wondering if the ZHP haters will transfer over and become ZCP haters?

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :stickpoke :bustingup :bustingup :bustingup


----------

